# Anybody TTC for 12+ months?



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya there. I was just wondering how many of us are around who have been ttc for over 12 months. Me and my DH have been ttc for actually 15 months and I feel like that's one hell of a time with no success at all (but obviously understand that are so many others that have waited longer). 

We've been referred to a FS and have actually had our first appt but I was also wondering what steps you guys are taking. Are you prepared to go down the FS path or are you determined to conceive naturally? Have you already taken steps down the FS route? It would be lovely to hear from others facing or have faced a similar path.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

:cry: Am I on my own? I was sure there would be others, no worries... I'll just wait right here :coffee: and hopefully someone will join me.


----------



## sequeena

I'm here too :flower:

OH and I have been ttc for 19 months now... we've had success twice but first was a natural mc at 3-4 weeks and last month I had a chemical :cry:

I am 21 and he is 26. We are relatively healthy and I have quit smoking for almost 2 weeks now. I never was a heavy smoker though, only a social smoker.

We've not been to the doctor yet as I need to work up the courage (had things happen to me in the past and couldn't bear it if it were bad news).

We're praying that this month is THE month!


----------



## Berniep

Hi,
me and my hubby have been ttc for 20 months now and AF is due on Wednesday. We have 2 boys already so haven't seen doc for any tests yet as i'm not sure i want to go down that road with already having 2 children plus there isn't a lot doc can do for us again cause we already have kids. I am overweight and have been wondering if this is the cause of us not getting pregnant so i am losing weight at the moment to try to help our chances. Good luck xxx


----------



## mummy2lola

Hey Hun,af due Monday and if it comes it'll be cycle 18,I've had my first fs appointment,had bloods done,waiting for u/s and pelvic examination,dh sa sample came back with low morphology at 9.5% but fs was not worried about this at all,our next appointment isn't until 20th dec so I'm hoping we may have a little miracle by then xx


----------



## sianyld

hey guys we r on our 15 month ttc Af will b due in around 2 weeks ish i think! we have had 1 FS app. Had HSG, swabs and SA for OH all fine! only issue is day 21 bloods i dont seem to b O'ing! 

We go bk in 1 wk for 2nd FS app and im hoping for clomid, gonna ask for a scan too just to check xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

been off depo 17 months x


----------



## foxyloxy28

27 months for us!

Previous GP refused to refer us until we reached the 2 year mark - not a happy bunny! Had CD21 bloods done in Oct - all ok.

Now with proactive new GP and under FS and just recently had 1st appointment. Had an internal with GP which didn't suggest anything wrong. Had my CD3 bloods taken yesterday, OH has had his SA and that came back fine. Another lot of CD21 bloods for me this cycle and hopefully HSG next cycle.

After all of that, looks like it'll be either IUI or IVF (or both) for us.

Just got to get my BMI down to atleast 35 for IUI and of course to 30 for IVF!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Yeay :happydance: I'm glad we'll be able to go through this journey helping and sharing it with each other. Berniep and Foxy, I'm on a weight loss mission as well. My FS told me that I've got to get my BMI down to 25!! Which means, I need to shed 2 stone and I know it's gonna be really hard - I have one major sweet tooth :icecream:

Sorry if I don't reply for a little while but I'm about to start the big travel from the USA to the UK. I've just finished packing which has been a huge chore but it's done now and so we're to set off extremely soon. 

BTW, I'm taking a relaxed approach to ttc (or at least I'm trying to), as per the instructions of our FS. My AF finished a few days so I reckon I'll be ovulating in about a week (have I already contradicted my relaxed approach?). Let the bd'ing commence. 

Take care and I'll be on again soon. Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Weve been TTC 21 months. We have 3 children already, we are 24 and 25yrs old, in the 21 months we have had 1 loss. I have had all the u/s bloodwork work up- everything comes back normal... BUT I dont Ovulate. I have a 2in cyst on my R ovary as well. Our insurance doesnt cover any Fertility treatments, so luckily we have a great doc who will help us. I am on Femara and thats only until Oct and then we were going to do ICI, but cancelled and now do 2 cycles of Soy and call it quits after that. After December 2010 we will be NTNP. Its been a long journey and I just have to be at peace that our DD2 will just be our last LO.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I'm back already :dohh:, I'm sitting in the airport atm - our flight is delayed so thought I'd make use of the free wi-fi. 



sequeena said:


> I'm here too :flower:
> 
> OH and I have been ttc for 19 months now... we've had success twice but first was a natural mc at 3-4 weeks and last month I had a chemical :cry:
> 
> I am 21 and he is 26. We are relatively healthy and I have quit smoking for almost 2 weeks now. I never was a heavy smoker though, only a social smoker.
> 
> We've not been to the doctor yet as I need to work up the courage (had things happen to me in the past and couldn't bear it if it were bad news).
> 
> We're praying that this month is THE month!

Sorry to hear about your previous losses :hugs2:. I haven't had the misfortune of having a mc but I feel for any person that has. 

I see you're in the 2ww now. Are you a symptom spotter? 

I know I'd put it in your journal but I really do think it's a great achievement that you've quit smoking even if you were more of a social smoker.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

i_want_one said:


> Hey Hun,af due Monday and if it comes it'll be cycle 18,I've had my first fs appointment,had bloods done,waiting for u/s and pelvic examination,dh sa sample came back with low morphology at 9.5% but fs was not worried about this at all,our next appointment isn't until 20th dec so I'm hoping we may have a little miracle by then xx

Do you have any symptoms? FX and GL. 



OnErth&InHvn said:


> Weve been TTC 21 months. We have 3 children already, we are 24 and 25yrs old, in the 21 months we have had 1 loss. I have had all the u/s bloodwork work up- everything comes back normal... BUT I dont Ovulate. I have a 2in cyst on my R ovary as well. Our insurance doesnt cover any Fertility treatments, so luckily we have a great doc who will help us. I am on Femara and thats only until Oct and then we were going to do ICI, but cancelled and now do 2 cycles of Soy and call it quits after that. After December 2010 we will be NTNP. Its been a long journey and I just have to be at peace that our DD2 will just be our last LO.

Is the Femara something that'll kick start your into ovulating? Sorry if I'm being too nosy but what's the soy for? I think I've seen posts about it but don't really know what it's about.


----------



## redrose27

Hi ladies,
It has been 4 years for my and DH. I am 28 and Dh is 31. I have PCOS :cry: and he has nothing :thumbup:. I have done all the doctor things and nothing has worked so far. So I figured that I would try soy for a while and see how things work out. I took it last cycle but did not Ov. So I will take it one more cycle and if nothing happens I am going back to doctor to get put back on clomid. I am also on the weight loss train i have a lot more to lose according to my doctor how wants me to weight 125. :haha:I have never weighed that. I am taking a lot of herbs to get things normal right now and they seem to be working.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BritAcrossSea said:


> Is the Femara something that'll kick start your into ovulating? Sorry if I'm being too nosy but what's the soy for? I think I've seen posts about it but don't really know what it's about.

So far yeah it has helped with Ovulating. Im surprised but it has.

The soy is similar to Clomid/FE. It helps you to Ovulate but its all natural as apposed to a medication and it has less side effects. You take it just like Clomid (first few days of cycle), usually around 120mg and it will help you O. You can find it at Walmart,Walgreens, GNC, and im sure other stores. Look for Soy Isoflavones. Try not to get anything with anything else in it. I know Walmart has theirs for $5 and its labeled Soy Isoflavones, i believe each pill is 60mg but i could be wrong.
I took it and got BFP my 1st cycle- lost Wylder though. Im hoping it will work again if we need it after FE.


----------



## sequeena

BritAcrossSea said:


> I'm back already :dohh:, I'm sitting in the airport atm - our flight is delayed so thought I'd make use of the free wi-fi.
> 
> 
> 
> sequeena said:
> 
> 
> I'm here too :flower:
> 
> OH and I have been ttc for 19 months now... we've had success twice but first was a natural mc at 3-4 weeks and last month I had a chemical :cry:
> 
> I am 21 and he is 26. We are relatively healthy and I have quit smoking for almost 2 weeks now. I never was a heavy smoker though, only a social smoker.
> 
> We've not been to the doctor yet as I need to work up the courage (had things happen to me in the past and couldn't bear it if it were bad news).
> 
> We're praying that this month is THE month!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your previous losses :hugs2:. I haven't had the misfortune of having a mc but I feel for any person that has.
> 
> I see you're in the 2ww now. Are you a symptom spotter?
> 
> I know I'd put it in your journal but I really do think it's a great achievement that you've quit smoking even if you were more of a social smoker.Click to expand...

Thanks!! I was an avid symptom spotter before... don't think I will be this time round as I used to convince myself I was pregnant every month :dohh:


----------



## redhead31

Hello, yeah its 25 months of trying now for me and DH with an ectopic pregnancy in October 2008. I'm the last one left of all my friends to not have children - have stopped going out with them every week and now have new, childless friends who don't want to talk about poo, chapped nipples, pushchairs, sleepless nights, tantrums, etc etc.

I'm on my second months of clomid and so have become an avid symptom spotter as this is the first time in months that I've ovulated.

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

This is gonna have to be a fleeting visit - I am absolutely shattered - but I was just wondering, where is everyone in their cycles? I've said before but I should ovulate in about a week but tbh my main priority is to get my backside down to a gym. I've given my DH until the end of the week for us to join one. We've got a couple in mind so we need to compare the two but I really would like to have had my first gym session by Friday. What's everyone else up to (besides baby making)? Speak to you soon x


----------



## foxyloxy28

CD5 for me - zzzzzzzz hate this part of the cycle. I don't ov till around CD19 so it seems to take forever to get there.

Good luck with the gym

I've just removed the clothes from my treadmill and had a 20 mins work out! I'm so unfit it's awful.

Hoping to gradually build up to longer and harder walks/runs and see how it goes.


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

im cd16. I should O today..... but i doubt it. :( No CM, no O pains... but we BD yesterday just in case.
:cry:


----------



## Charliemarina

hey hunny, there are lots of us LTTTC'ers i myslef have been trying a year and 9 months lost count of the cycle number :(
i thought about asking to see a FS but i do have 2 healthy children my son 9 and daughter 2 and half and iv had 4 losses since there births trying for num 3, i dont think anything is wrong with me i just feel this baby is going to take time and patience, i will go to the 2 year mark and if nothing i may go see the doc for a referral but i really dont want to :cry:
anyways as for now im 10dpo due af in about 5-6 days, my cycles are kind of long with ov being not the same every cycle, one cycle it can be cd15 then another could be cd28 (majority being cd19)
im [-o&lt; that this is my cycle but YEAH RIGHT lol :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> Yeay :happydance: I'm glad we'll be able to go through this journey helping and sharing it with each other. Berniep and Foxy, I'm on a weight loss mission as well. My FS told me that I've got to get my BMI down to 25!! Which means, I need to shed 2 stone and I know it's gonna be really hard - I have one major sweet tooth :icecream:
> 
> Sorry if I don't reply for a little while but I'm about to start the big travel from the USA to the UK. I've just finished packing which has been a huge chore but it's done now and so we're to set off extremely soon.
> 
> BTW, I'm taking a relaxed approach to ttc (or at least I'm trying to), as per the instructions of our FS. My AF finished a few days so I reckon I'll be ovulating in about a week (have I already contradicted my relaxed approach?). Let the bd'ing commence.
> 
> Take care and I'll be on again soon. Enjoy the rest of your weekend ladies x

i need to shed 2 1/2 stone.do you want to start a weight loss count down to bfp???


----------



## BritAcrossSea

babyhopes2010 said:


> i need to shed 2 1/2 stone.do you want to start a weight loss count down to bfp???

Do you mean a ticker? I've got something similar on my iphone and it's already doing my head in, although really it is a good thing 'cos I'm determined to see those blinkin' figures change. 

Tonight me and my DH joined a fitness centre :yipee: so that's a start. I just wanna get going 'cos tbh I am a little bit apprehensive about my first time but I'm sure once I go it'll be fine.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

foxyloxy28 said:


> I've just removed the clothes from my treadmill and had a 20 mins work out! I'm so unfit it's awful.
> 
> Hoping to gradually build up to longer and harder walks/runs and see how it goes.

It's at least a start :thumbup:. We were told by a friend that when starting excercise you should keep with it for at least 3 months 'cos by that time the benefits should be seen and it'll be easier to enthuse about it. I tend to be a bit of a fad girl so I'm really hoping that I don't flake on my exercise. No I won't, I'm determined not to!


----------



## foxyloxy28

I'm like that - I get something in my head and run with it, only to go off it after a while. I'm determined to stick with healthier eating and more exercise.

Good luck for your first session :)


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Arrghh, I'm so scared and I realise I'm such a muppet for being so scared. Right that's it, tomorrow evening I better come on here and tell you girls that I've gone and done it and done my first session.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OnErth&InHvn said:


> im cd16. I should O today..... but i doubt it. :( No CM, no O pains... but we BD yesterday just in case.
> :cry:

Keep on bd'ing just in case and don't count yourself out. There's been many a time that I don't have o pains or see much CM but know that I have ovulated 'cos of my charts. Do you temp or could it be that you may ovulate later this month?


----------



## maaybe2010

We're on cycle 20, we're stopping for now but still having all our infertility tests :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

I don't blame you for continuing with the FS. I think it's better to get ahead on this just in case. I have no idea how long all this stuff takes.


----------



## maaybe2010

I know it takes months, I can't bare to waste that time :flower:


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

BritAcrossSea said:


> OnErth&InHvn said:
> 
> 
> im cd16. I should O today..... but i doubt it. :( No CM, no O pains... but we BD yesterday just in case.
> :cry:
> 
> Keep on bd'ing just in case and don't count yourself out. There's been many a time that I don't have o pains or see much CM but know that I have ovulated 'cos of my charts. Do you temp or could it be that you may ovulate later this month?Click to expand...

I was trying to be low key this cycle but started temping. I actually Od late- CD20! im 2dpo but waiting for FF to confirm. We BD cd19 and 21, so heres to hoping!


----------



## angelgirl86

Hello all! Just figured I'd get in on the topic, I'm 23, DH is 30 today. We've been TTC for 18 months now with no luck, don't know about chemical pregnancies or MC because I don't test until I'm at least 4 days late. Went through waaay too many tests to keep testing like that lol. Anyway, we're hoping to conceive as naturally as possible so putting off going to the doctors just yet, giving it another couple of months anyway then he's going to get his spermies tested. I'm going to be tested for infertility as well but my cycle is always 26 days long, never seems to miss a beat and when it does its only by a day or so. I know I ovulate I'm just afraid we've been missing the mark due to our schedules, however this month I'm charting and trying pre-seed for the first time. CD 5 now, waiting on O!

Good luck to all of you, hope you get your BFP's soon!! Baby dust!!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya Angelgirl... CD5, always seem so long to wait until ov - mind you, it's better waiting for O than the blasted 2ww.

This is a nightmare... Been trying to read all the posts but getting seriously distracted by BBLB!


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Gosh it's been a while since I was last on here. Well, CD1 for me today, bummer hey but not that I'm surprised, after this long its almost expected really. I say "almost" because I still keep that little bit of hope 'cos you never know... 

Anyway with this new CD1 brings a whole lot of interesting things. I've got all of 3 blood tests and 1 HSG to check this month! I think I might just park up the local hospital for the month. I can honestly say that I am bricking it about the HSG 'cos you know if a dr says to you that you're gonna feel pain then you definitely are! Must be strong and keep telling myself - all worth it in the end. 

Anyone else been through this and have some kind and reassuring words for me? It's all so scary really. 

Hope everyone's keeping well.


----------



## sequeena

You'll be fine hun xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> Hi ya Angelgirl... CD5, always seem so long to wait until ov - mind you, it's better waiting for O than the blasted 2ww.
> 
> This is a nightmare... Been trying to read all the posts but getting seriously distracted by BBLB!

I HATE waiting for OV, would rather do the TTW lol :haha:

We found out our problem . . . :(
Or at least some of it.
OH has a low count, not good morphology and hit and miss motility.
Also as an added bouns he has raised ASAb's :cry:

:flower: x x x x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So maaybe, what does that mean for you now? Is it as simple as your OH taking vits or is there different action required? Sorry for being a bit of a thicky but what are ASABs? 

I see you're waiting for an HSG also. I have mine next Wednesday and I've gone from dreading it to actually looking forward to it. When I called to make the appt the secretary told me that they have seen many a people get their bfp in the few months following an HSG. So I'm hoping all I need is a bit of flush out. I might be clutching at straws a bit but tbh it's nice to have something that raises my pma, as it has been faltering of late.


----------



## maaybe2010

I have no idea what it means yet :(
We've got his FS appointment tomorrow though :)

ASAb's are Antisperm antibodies, the divvy is allergic to his own sperm :dohh: lol
They all get the antibodies attached to them and that means they either can't swim to the egg or can't penetrate it (depending if the antibody is on it's head or tail)

Yep! I've been waiting since May :dohh: lol
I'm excited for mine too but we know the problem is with him so I don't think it'll help us unless we discover something wrong with me too. . .

:flower: x x x


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So how did the appt with the FS go?


----------



## Ebony_Blaze

Hi all
I've been ttc for 13 cycles now... No bfp at all
I'm 28 dh 34 have regular cycles. 
We went to gp in June, hubby had sa, I've had internal, cd21 bloods and have a 
pelvic scan booked in for tomorrow, anyone at this stage or further on who can tell me what happens next ? Gp has been ok ie sending me for the tests above but feel like there's no real support, guess we get referred after the results of scan ?
I hate playing the waiting game when it is something as important as this !!
Currently on cd4 - haven't tried anything other than taking vits, epo and conceive plus gel but that's it
anyone else out there feeling a bit tired of all this like me ?! 
Ebony


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Hi ya Ebony. When you do go back to the gp, ask to be referred to a FS if you want to go that route 'cos they don't always do it off the cuff. When I asked to be referred I was told to make a double gp appt to go through the form with both myself and my DH. Good luck with the scan tomorrow. Oooh yeah, you're not alone with getting fed up. I often do but then when I see a whole load of babies, I just go all mushy and know I need to keep on trying.


----------



## FutureMommie

Hi I have been ttc for 31 months now. I had surgery in January and had 9 fibroids removed, and surgery again in may to remove scar tissue, we are currently trying on our own for 6 months. I am currently 7 dpo.

Brit- Everyone's experience with the HSG is different. I would necessarily call it painful I would describe it as uncomfrontable, you feel cramping when the catheter is inserted. When they insert the dye into the tubes thru the catheter you feel lots of pressure but as soon as it's over there is usually no more discomfront. My FS gave gave me a perscription for something to relax me that I tood 1hr before the procedure, and I took tylenol 30 mins before the procedure. Afterwards I was able to go on with my day and actually go to work after the valium wore off. 

Good luck, I hope it goes really well.


----------



## maaybe2010

We got given the options of:
a) Nothing
b) Tamoxifen
c) IVF.

IVF wins hands down, can't wait to start but I'm sure it'll be a few months away yet O:)

I've got my HSG booked, AGAIN lol
22nd Sept, can't wait to be honest, I'm such a weirdo :haha: I love getting tests :thumbup:

My next appointment is 28th Sept , but tbh I don't expect much. . .
I've only seen him once and we've seen OH's 3 times and waiting for a letter for our fourth O:)

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG you are a weirdo :rofl:! Does all sound quite exciting though. I wonder how long the waiting time is for IVF. 

I was told that once I have my HSG done, the consultant will review the results and then decide what they're gonna do with me. I don't have any appt as yet but DH has to do another sperm sample next month, which will be 3 months since he quit smoking. I also have CD21&27 bloods to do this month. 

Ta for that Futuremommie :thumbup:. It's good to hear about a better experience. I made the mistake of heading over to the LTTTC section and found a thread with a load of awful ones. I should have known better :dohh:. I am glad to be having it done, albeit a tad bit anxious but I'll just be happy when it's done and dusted.


----------



## maaybe2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> OMG you are a weirdo :rofl:! Does all sound quite exciting though. I wonder how long the waiting time is for IVF.
> 
> I was told that once I have my HSG done, the consultant will review the results and then decide what they're gonna do with me. I don't have any appt as yet but DH has to do another sperm sample next month, which will be 3 months since he quit smoking. I also have CD21&27 bloods to do this month.
> 
> Ta for that Futuremommie :thumbup:. It's good to hear about a better experience. I made the mistake of heading over to the LTTTC section and found a thread with a load of awful ones. I should have known better :dohh:. I am glad to be having it done, albeit a tad bit anxious but I'll just be happy when it's done and dusted.

I know! lol :haha:
I'm hoping three months. . . but that might be wishful thinking O:)
And three months would probbaly be Jan, cos of christmas and everything but our angel was due in jan so I'm hoping it'll be sooner, in December sometime :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

OMG so today I had the HSG done and :yipee: - been given the all clear. In fact the consultant told me that he has no concerns with me (which totally lifted my spirits). He thinks we just fall into the section of those that take up to 2 years to conceive... Great hey?! No, I do definintely feel relieved that it's all done though. He did tell me to contact him again in 6 months if no pregnancy and then we'll be put on the waiting list for IVF.


----------



## maaybe2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> OMG so today I had the HSG done and :yipee: - been given the all clear. In fact the consultant told me that he has no concerns with me (which totally lifted my spirits). He thinks we just fall into the section of those that take up to 2 years to conceive... Great hey?! No, I do definintely feel relieved that it's all done though. He did tell me to contact him again in 6 months if no pregnancy and then we'll be put on the waiting list for IVF.

Aww :happydance: for your clear tubes lol

I got my letter confiming that I do have my HSG booked for 22nd. . . not an alutrasounds :haha: :dohh:

We got put on the waiting list today! :happydance:

:kiss: :hugs:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

The waiting list, that's for IVF right? Does it indicate how long you're expected to wait? I think they should give an estimated time 'cos then at least you've got a rough idea. Or am I just being impatient? I'm dying to know.


----------



## maaybe2010

Yep for IVF, he told us 18 weeks.
With that running over christmas I do actually expect it to be a little longer but I'm not bothered we're on the list O:)

:flower: x x x x


----------



## r4n

Hello everyone, I am on cycle 12 ttc#1. my hubby and I didn't want to get to much into timing things, therefore I didn't really chart or use opk until cycle 10. This month I am feeling down. It was hard for me to hear the dr say "we should refer you to a fertility clinic"
I have an appointment on Oct 9th.

Is any one in the same boat? How where you feeling when you got referred to a fertility clinic?
I am very iffy about taking synthetic hormones, so hope that the fertility clinic I am going to will first investigate everything before I am put on meds.

This is a subject I am not comfortable to share with my friends and family, so having a buddy here would be awesome. 

Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## maaybe2010

Well just to update, today had a consultation and doctor was optimistic we'll have our treatment BEFORE christmas :dance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

R4N feel free to share on here, it's what we're here for, to listen and hopefully help in some way. Good luck with you FS appt. I was a bit different in my experience, I was actually really excited to have our appt. I just wanted to know if there was a problem, which now we've been told there isn't but that still hasn't made us conceive. I just wanna get a positive hpt to start with.

Maaybe.... OMG that's fabulous news :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:. I've already got a countdown to Christmas (I'm a child at heart) so that means it'll be LESS than 2 months, 3 weeks and 6 days before your treatment!


----------



## r4n

Thanks Brit, my husband says the same. He believes that it will give us some answers.
I feel in the past year we were trying but not really. I don't even know when I ovulate and we thought we should enjoy the baby making phase, not just do it because we have to due to timing. Just started charting.


I wish all of you luck and will keep checking for good news :)

xx


----------



## maaybe2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> R4N feel free to share on here, it's what we're here for, to listen and hopefully help in some way. Good luck with you FS appt. I was a bit different in my experience, I was actually really excited to have our appt. I just wanted to know if there was a problem, which now we've been told there isn't but that still hasn't made us conceive. I just wanna get a positive hpt to start with.
> 
> Maaybe.... OMG that's fabulous news :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:. I've already got a countdown to Christmas (I'm a child at heart) so that means it'll be LESS than 2 months, 3 weeks and 6 days before your treatment!

OMG that sounds so scary!! :shock: :haha: :dance:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

So I'm feeling really cheesed off today and as it's about a week before my period is due this is totally normal for me. I've decided to start charting again 'cos it's just painful not really knowing exactly when I ovulate and the control freak in me wants to know if we've bd at the right times. The fs told me to do away with charting 'cos they found it stressed people out but I'm finding that taking the carefree approach is even worse. Even DH agrees that temping was better 'cos we both knew where we stood.

Anyway other than that it seems that this month has been really busy with so many people around me having their babies. Yes I'm really happy for them but I'm avoiding FB like the plague atm 'cos I'm getting fed up with all the updates. I know, I know... I'm a right miserable cow (tomorrow I'll be better I'm sure). 

Hope everyone else is in a better mood than I am.


----------



## maaybe2010

I'm the same! Couldn't deal with not knowing if we DTD at the right time! :haha:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I've been trying for about 15 months now with no success......i've recently seen a fs, my DH did a seman analaysis all was normal, i did a blood test all was normal, ultrasound showed ovarian cyst (not too concerned, i had an ultrasound in decemeber for pains and it was normal) awaiting repeat ultrasound and HSO appointment.

I'm getting very frustrated with the whole thing... Seems like everyone around me is having babies or is getting pregnant ERRRR.

This is so frustrating and i always thought it would be easy.

Just bought OPK so we will see how this goes, on day 11 of my cycle so unfortantly i have to wait until day 1 to being. 

Been using a fertility monitor with no peak the last 4 months. I'm about to just give up i think.


----------



## MrsWez

Can I be a buddy? I am in cycle 22. I have 2 cats but would love to add a human to my family. DH is perfect and I have moderate endo. We have had 3 losses but still no baby. I am due for AF tomorrow. My cycles were a regular 28 days but for some reason are now 24 days apart. I've tried Clomid in the past and it has done NOTHING for me but give me terrible side effects. I am married to a great guy who adores his nieces and would love to give him a child.


----------



## maaybe2010

MrsWez said:


> Can I be a buddy? I am in cycle 22. I have 2 cats but would love to add a human to my family. DH is perfect and I have moderate endo. We have had 3 losses but still no baby. I am due for AF tomorrow. My cycles were a regular 28 days but for some reason are now 24 days apart. I've tried Clomid in the past and it has done NOTHING for me but give me terrible side effects. I am married to a great guy who adores his nieces and would love to give him a child.

We have three cats! :haha:
I was never bothered by cats but as soon as we out ours I love ALL cats :dohh:

:kiss:


----------



## MrsWez

they are like chips you can't have just one.


----------



## maaybe2010

LOL!!! I agree :haha:


----------



## MrsWez

Ugh, why is AF late and am I getting a :bfn: My cycle is going wacko. I want the witch or a :bfp:


----------



## maaybe2010

Do you chart. . .? 
You could of ovualted late :flower:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Mrs Wez I may well be joining you with poas! I'm a tad scared to though 'cos the only symptom I have is the LACK of spotting (I always spot about 3 days prior to AF) and I'm past my normal LP (12) currently about 16dpo and my temp this morning was a wacking 98.43!


----------



## maaybe2010

BritAcrossSea said:


> Mrs Wez I may well be joining you with poas! I'm a tad scared to though 'cos the only symptom I have is the LACK of spotting (I always spot about 3 days prior to AF) and I'm past my normal LP (12) currently about 16dpo and my temp this morning was a wacking 98.43!

Sounds promising!! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## MrsWez

I am having loads of yellow cm (tmi) and having to pee more often but no sore bbs. I don't temp as I work odd hours. Day 2 in limbo. I have already used 7 tests since Sunday :dohh:. I think she maybe flying in soon. I am just dreading the 24 cycle mark. :wacko:


----------



## BritAcrossSea

7 tests? Blimey you do like to pee. See I would be a lot more comfortable if I did have some more symptoms. I'm generally a tired person so no extra symptom there and I am a pee little and often kinda girl, so again I can't add a symptom. I've read so many times of girls just knowing that they were pregnant that it doesn't fill me with confidence but we'll see. Can a LP all of a sudden just increase?


----------



## MrsWez

Yeah, I have a kidney infection so I am trying to figure out what is the infection, what is in my head and what I am actually having. Peeing isn't a problem for me. I am one of those annoying people who have to stop at every rest stop to pee. DH threatened me with an adult diaper during a 12 hour drive Sunday. He received a well deserved punch to the arm. :growlmad:


----------



## MrsWez

AF finally came! I am actually happy so I can get started on next month instead of being trapped in limbo.


----------



## BritAcrossSea

Sorry to hear about af. I know it can be a relief but it's still a bummer :hugs:.


----------

